# Drainzit Is A Good Buy For Honda Snowblowers



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I love the Drainzit drain hose install on my Honda snowblower.
No mess/ No spills. 14 inch hose.

$22-27 bucks on Ebay/Amazon depending on size.

I bought the one that fits on both sizes on a Honda since I do so many oil changes.
10-12mm drain plug bolt heads. one end is 10mm and the other end fits the 12.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Couldn't agree more. No spills since I installed mine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> Couldn't agree more. No spills since I installed mine.
> View attachment 197779


That may be a better place to put mine . thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> Couldn't agree more. No spills since I installed mine.
> View attachment 197779


Toon, is that bottom part that connects the height adj shock to the bottom plate supposed to be loose?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

The bottom bracket is held on with a shoulder bolt so it is just slightly loose. You can see the grease around the inside washer in this picture.








I believe this allows the lower freelock bracket to pivot and not bind up the piston rod.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> I love the Drainzit drain hose install on my Honda snowblower.
> No mess/ No spills. 14 inch hose.
> 
> $22-27 bucks on Ebay/Amazon depending on size.
> ...


Seems very nice I just don't see why it is necessary. I have a long neck funnel and it slips way up and under the drain plug, and goes beyond the tracks into the bucket. i have used fumoto valves before so I am not against their use, i just don't see the necessity here when you can get a clean neat job without one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> The bottom bracket is held on with a shoulder bolt so it is just slightly loose. You can see the grease around the inside washer in this picture.
> View attachment 197787
> 
> I believe this allows the lower freelock bracket to pivot and not bind up the piston rod.


Thanks. I was wondering why this floats a little. People have asked me and I told them to ask dealer as I had no answer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Howie A B said:


> Seems very nice I just don't see why it is necessary. I have a long neck funnel and it slips way up and under the drain plug, and goes beyond the tracks into the bucket. i have used fumoto valves before so I am not against their use, i just don't see the necessity here when you can get a clean neat job without one.


On some ( the key word here is "some" ) Honda models it is almost Impossible to get a "clean" drain no matter what kind of funnel you use. Believe me I have tried everything until this came along. I do services for people if any dripped down the engine bed it would accumulate on the bottom cross belly plate and invariably leak onto the owners garage floor and then they would contact me in a panic that their Honda was leaking oil.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> On some ( the key word here is "some" ) Honda models it is almost Impossible to get a "clean" drain no matter what kind of funnel you use. Believe me I have tried everything until this came along. I do services for people if any dripped down the engine bed it would accumulate on the bottom cross belly plate and invariably leak onto the owners garage floor and then they would contact me in a panic that their Honda was leaking oil.


Yes I see your point, oil under the block would be an issue. When I got mine (one year ago) I could see some residual oil doing exactly what you describe, although not enough to even drip. I figured it must have been when the dealer added the oil some got under there. Easy to do on the fill or drain.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For those of you who added the Drainzit to the end of the extender, you're doing it wrong... It should be installed without the extender, which typically would be one size larger. 12M vs 10M on the large blocks GX240+ and 10M vs 8M on the GX200 and smaller. You can also opt for a larger 3/8" bore hose now, as well.





Small Engines – Drainzit


Just another WordPress site




drainzit.com


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I am going to be extremely lazy here and ask which size would fit my HS50. I changed the oil in it two weeks ago and I need to get one.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast Dave said:


> I am going to be extremely lazy here and ask which size would fit my HS50. I changed the oil in it two weeks ago and I need to get one.


Well, that's a G200 engine, so the drain plug is: 

90131-896-650BOLT, DRAIN PLUG (12X15)
Drainzit models would be: 1012 (1/4" Hose) or 1412 (3/8" hose)


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Well, that's a G200 engine, so the drain plug is:
> 
> 90131-896-650BOLT, DRAIN PLUG (12X15)
> Drainzit models would be: 1012 (1/4" Hose) or 1412 (3/8" hose)


Tabora I know you are much more knowledgeable about the Honda products than I am but could you verify your information? I searched the HS522,HS622 parts manual from 1999 and the diagram although not specifically mentioning the drain bolt size, shows a 10.2 mm washer so I wonder if it is a 10 mm drain bolt?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toon said:


> Tabora I know you are much more knowledgeable about the Honda products than I am but could you verify your information? I searched the HS522,HS622 parts manual from 1999 and the diagram although not specifically mentioning the drain bolt size, shows a 10.2 mm washer so I wonder if it is a 10 mm drain bolt?


Well, he was asking about an HS50 with a G200 flathead engine, so completely different beast.














Small Engines – Drainzit


Just another WordPress site




drainzit.com


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

And that's why you are the Guru, and I am still learning. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

50 . will check to be sure.

50 has a 12mm head drain bolt. The Dranzit used to list this as 10-12mm ( some have the 10 on one end and 12 on the other ) hose but now it is 3/8th inch as @tabora mentioned above.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> For those of you who added the Drainzit to the end of the extender, you're doing it wrong... It should be installed without the extender, which typically would be one size larger. 12M vs 10M on the large blocks GX240+ and 10M vs 8M on the GX200 and smaller. You can also opt for a larger 3/8" bore hose now, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On this 1132 extender the drain plug is a 10mm bolt head. I installed the smaller drainzit hose on this. strange , yes . If I removed the extender then you are right......of course. You are the tech person here.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> On this 1132 extender the drain plug is a 10mm bolt head. I installed the smaller drainzit hose on this. strange , yes . If I removed the extender then you are right......of course. You are the tech person here.


I have an old 11/32 and an old 7/24. So the 10mm should fit both right ? That is by removing the extender. . If I am recalling correctly, the extender crush washer is the same size on both ends of the extender.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2badknees said:


> I have an old 11/32 and an old 7/24. So the 10mm should fit both right ? That is by removing the extender. . If I am recalling correctly, the extender crush washer is the same size on both ends of the extender.


Refer to post #10


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

2badknees said:


> I have an old 11/32 and an old 7/24. So the 10mm should fit both right ? That is by removing the extender. . If I am recalling correctly, the extender crush washer is the same size on both ends of the extender.


Nope. The HS1132 will have an M12 drain = Drainzit Model 1012 (1/4" Hose) or 1412 (3/8" hose) and the HS724 will have an M10 drain = Drainzit Model 1010 (1/4" Hose).





Small Engines – Drainzit


Just another WordPress site




drainzit.com


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ordering one of these today based on the recommendations here.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Honda1132 said:


> Ordering one of these today based on the recommendations here.


1132, if you putting it on a honda 1132 track, you can install before dumping the oil, Just drive the blower up on a decent slope or a 8" x 8 " block, pull the drain plug slowly to confirm no flow and screw in the new hose.....my 3 cents worth....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> drive the blower up on a decent slope or a 8" x 8 " block


Exactly!!! This was actually a DOH! moment for me; I bought my Drainzit in March 2017 and told my mechanical engineer son that I was going to install it during my first oil change and he looked at the HSS1332AATD and said, "Just tip it, Dad", and so we did. I did the same thing installing the EZ Oil Drain valve on the GX240 on my Super Tomahawk chipper, but just used a 4' 2x4 to prop it in the proper tipped position.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

contender said:


> 1132, if you putting it on a honda 1132 track, you can install before dumping the oil, Just drive the blower up on a decent slope or a 8" x 8 " block, pull the drain plug slowly to confirm no flow and screw in the new hose.....my 3 cents worth....


Now why didn't I think of that?
This is the concoction of items I used to drain the engine before I installed my Drainzit. 
Your method is sooo much better.








And I still had a small leak. Forest for the trees!!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, I heard about the Drainzit on this forum....the only problem is getting them at a reasonable price here in Canada!!!!!
When someone spots them on my engines, in person, ....I tell them, this way I can change the oil while warming up the car waiting on the wife to go to church....ie church clothes......(BTW, have not been for a while)...... A 1 litre syrup container works for most of my changes....enjoy stay safe.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Some model Honda's I tip to install the Dranzit since no matter what you do with a funnel or something else you will make a mess.

BUT do NOT install on the OHV cover side or else you will have a huge mess with oil draining out....ya, ;earned this the hard way. can put engine at TDC but who remembers that???

On others I just drain oil normally with a funnel with no mess and then when empty install the Drainzit if I or the owner wants it got future use.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

I am in Canada and have ordered the Honda HSS724CTD, hoping to have delivery in October.
I hear a lot about adding a Drainzit to help with oil changes, but a quick Amazon search shows the prices between $70 and $90 plus shipping.
That seems quite high for a short hose. I guess no one in Canada will be purchasing them here.
Sounds like a nice ride into the States is in order.
.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> Sounds like a nice ride into the States is in order.


Yup, $25USD or less down here... Note that you want the HON1010. You have several different models in your post.
Home Depot has them for $23.19


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Yup, $25USD or less down here... Note that you want the HON1010. You have several different models in your post.
> Home Depot has them for $23.19


Thanks for the info @tabora. I am making note of the model number and will definitely check out the HD from my southern neighbors.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> will definitely check out the HD from my southern neighbors.


Order for Ship to Store or Ship to Home...








10 mm Oil Drain Hose/Extractor HON1010 - The Home Depot


Drainzit oil hoses make changing oil easier and cleaner. Drainzit is easy to install, simple to use and requires no engine modification. For use on nearly all equipment powered by small engines: pressure



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Order for Ship to Store or Ship to Home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. There is a Home Depot in Massena NY about an hour from my place in Canada.
Not sure how this works in the States. Can I just go to the store and grab one off the shelf if they are available or do I need to order online and have it delivered to the store where it will be held for me?
Pros and cons for both:

I can just go down anytime and pick one off the shelf but may not be any available at that time.
If I order and ship it to the store then I only have a couple days to pick it up once notified which I may not be able to do at that time?

Sorry for this seemingly silly question but here in Canada there are many supply issues and shelves are empty everywhere. Just wondering if this is a regularly stocked item at Home Depot.

On another note, would an oil drain valve similar to the Fumoto product work as well?

Thanks again for your assistance with this.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> I need to order online and have it delivered to the store where it will be held for me?


Yes, this. They'll hold it for 7 days. Or you can have it shipped to a friend's address in the States.


Pauljp said:


> On another note, would an oil drain valve similar to the Fumoto product work as well?


Not as easy... You have to unbolt the engine in order to install the Fumoto valve.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Yes, this. They'll hold it for 7 days. Or you can have it shipped to a friend's address in the States.
> 
> Not as easy... You have to unbolt the engine in order to install the Fumoto valve.


Thanks for all the great info @tabora.
7 days is a good amount of time. That is the way I will do it.
I thought the same about the Fumoto valve, that the drain is too close to the frame for installation. Looks like I will get a Drainzit. Just have to wait for my blower to arrive.
Much appreciate all your advise.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Pauljp said:


> I am in Canada and have ordered the Honda HSS724CTD, hoping to have delivery in October.
> I hear a lot about adding a Drainzit to help with oil changes, but a quick Amazon search shows the prices between $70 and $90 plus shipping.
> That seems quite high for a short hose. I guess no one in Canada will be purchasing them here.
> Sounds like a nice ride into the States is in order.
> ...


If you look on eBay.ca they are $44.44 Canadian.









That's still a bit more than the $35 I paid last October but it's a lot cheaper than driving to the states if you don't have to.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Pauljp said:


> Excellent. There is a Home Depot in Massena NY about an hour from my place in Canada.
> Not sure how this works in the States. Can I just go to the store and grab one off the shelf if they are available or do I need to order online and have it delivered to the store where it will be held for me?
> Pros and cons for both:
> 
> ...


im a Canuck. I’ve personally ordered from Home Depot in the us for store pick in the us. Set up an account. Make sure you also have a verified PayPal account. (You’ll have different shipping and billing addresses). You likely also have a “parcel,service” just across the border on the us side. You can have stuff shipped there too. I do this all the Time.

the key is a PayPal account for payment. Also check out Amazon.com, not Amazon.ca. Some Amazon.com products ship to Canada (for less usually) than .ca.


just found this :









Amazon.com: Drainzit Oil Changing Aid - Model# STAN1438 with A 3/8" Drain Port Size : Automotive


Buy Drainzit Oil Changing Aid - Model# STAN1438 with A 3/8" Drain Port Size: Fluid Evacuators - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





36.80 cdn to your door.

*might,not be correct one, I just did a quick search to show you can ship from Amazon.com. Amazon.ca is usually over priced To buy the same thing


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Pauljp said:


> Excellent. There is a Home Depot in Massena NY about an hour from my place in Canada.
> Not sure how this works in the States. Can I just go to the store and grab one off the shelf if they are available or do I need to order online and have it delivered to the store where it will be held for me?
> Pros and cons for both:
> 
> ...








Massena, NY (Triple A Building Supply) | Ship to the Border


Get your own US Shipping Address in Massena, NY for all your cross border shopping needs! Ideally located for residents of Cornwall, Ontario and open 7 days a week.




shiptotheborder.com





set up an account. Order online till the cows come home and ship to this company. Drive down and pick up.

also, if you don’t want to go through all the hassle of PayPal, etc you can simply check online to see if the ny Home Depot has drainzit in stock. If so, call the store direct and ask to speak with a manager. Explain your deal and say you’ll be down in a couple of hours for pickup.

id be shocked if they said no.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> might,not be correct one


It is not. HON1010 for the HSS724.


Nan_wpg said:


> see if the ny Home Depot has drainzit in stock.


They do not.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> It is not. HON1010 for the HSS724.
> 
> They do not.


Well for future it’s an option. Although if the manager is young enough he might not appreciate a phone call from a person. Might wanna send a tik tok


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> Massena, NY (Triple A Building Supply) | Ship to the Border
> 
> 
> Get your own US Shipping Address in Massena, NY for all your cross border shopping needs! Ideally located for residents of Cornwall, Ontario and open 7 days a week.
> ...


Thanks for all of this.
I do in fact have a US address in Ogdensburg NY, but you have to pay $5USD or $6CAD for each parcel you pick up there.
I would have preferred to pick it up free at the HD in Massena but it seems that is going to be difficult for a Canadian to order and pick up there without creating various other accounts and such.
It will probably be easier to have it delivered to my pickup address in Ogdensburg. I think that is the way I will go.
This site is fantastic for all the information that everyone shares. I appreciate and thank all of you.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> I would have preferred to pick it up free at the HD in Massena but it seems that is going to be difficult for a Canadian to order and pick up there without creating various other accounts and such.


You don't need "other accounts". A credit/debit card will do.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> For those of you who added the Drainzit to the end of the extender, you're doing it wrong... It should be installed without the extender, which typically would be one size larger. 12M vs 10M on the large blocks GX240+ and 10M vs 8M on the GX200 and smaller. You can also opt for a larger 3/8" bore hose now, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.why does it matter? aesthetics? Doesn’t stick out as much?

drainzit website doesn’t have any “technical” information for dummies like me. I mean it’s self explanatory, unscrew extender, screw in drainzit.

2.for example the 1012 model, what does the 10 mean? What does the 12 mean?

3. Does the drainzit site compatibility chart list the appropriate size for the extender, or the drain plug on the engine? 
the initial posts in this thread show the instal at the end of the extender. Did they all order “one smaller“?


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> You don't need "other accounts". A credit/debit card will do.


a Canadian ordering from Canada will have to have a verified PayPal account to order from home depot without any hiccups. This is for both in store pickup, and “home“ delivery (to a us based parcel service.

the problem is the shipping, and billing addresses being different, and depending on the cc issuer, it will trigger anti fraud measure.

I have an alternate us address on file with my card. This doesn’t always work. You can also phone the card company ahead of time and make a note that you will be making a us purchase do an address different from the billing address.

sometimes you can phone the store and do a card over the phone purchase.

the easiest is to have a verified PayPal account. Merchant gets paid and there’s never been an issue with me having anything shippped to wherever, so long as PayPal,is used.

You are thinking in terms of an American ordering with his/her card for,delivery to same address. It’s a whole different ball game for Canadians. It’s doable ya just have to jump through a few more hoops.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

man , you are high maintenance......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> 1.why does it matter? aesthetics? Doesn’t stick out as much?


To minimize the likelihood of damage from sticking out too far, and to get the maximum bore size for drainage speed.


Nan_wpg said:


> 2.for example the 1012 model, what does the 10 mean? What does the 12 mean?


The HON1012 has an M12 connector for the larger GX240+ engines. The HON1010 has an M10 connector for GX200 and smaller engines.
Drainzit - HON1012 or HON1412 for GX240+, HON1010 for GX200 on down.
10=1/4" Hose, 14=3/8" hose 


Nan_wpg said:


> 3. Does the drainzit site compatibility chart list the appropriate size for the extender, or the drain plug on the engine?


Everything you need to know is above.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> man , you are high maintenance......


its the cost of being Canadian. Gotta jump through the hoops, or else pay higher costs/shipping costs. In fact there are many companies that will not ship to Canada. There’s paperwork involved for customs.

amazon.ca and Amazon.com are priced differently For many things.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> To minimize the likelihood of damage from sticking out too far, and to get the maximum bore size for drainage speed.
> 
> The HON1012 has an M12 connector for the larger GX240+ engines. The HON1010 has an M10 connector for GX200 and smaller engines.
> Drainzit - HON1012 or HON1412 for GX240+, HON1010 for GX200 on down.
> ...


my question is how are the people who are doing it “wrong” I.e attach draizit to the extender able to do so?

you Buy the part that is supposed to connect to the engine, but attach it to the extender…… would it NOT fit? It should be too big right?

that’s why I asked as I was/am confused.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> my question is how are the people who are doing it “wrong” I.e attach draizit to the extender able to do so?


The extenders step down one size, from M12 to M10, or from M10 to M8. So they're using the 1010 on the large extender and the 1008 on the smaller extender.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Drainzit arrived this week. Just have to install it when I do the oil change in the next few weeks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> Drainzit arrived this week. Just have to install it when I do the oil change in the next few weeks.


Don't wait! Do it first and then ENJOY your oil change...


tabora said:


> I bought my Drainzit in March 2017 and told my mechanical engineer son that I was going to install it during my first oil change and he looked at the HSS1332AATD and said, "Just tip it, Dad", and so we did.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

This is a great idea! Im going to order one for my Exmark Zero turn and my Ariens. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Honda1132 said:


> Drainzit arrived this week. Just have to install it when I do the oil change in the next few weeks.


I am a Canadian as well. Can I ask how you purchased the Drainzit hose? Where you bought it from and how much you paid for it?
Thanks


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Amazon, it was an obscenely high amount, even with ordering a bunch of other stuff. Still cheaper than renewing the passport and driving to Bangor or Calais though.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Pauljp said:


> I am a Canadian as well. Can I ask how you purchased the Drainzit hose? Where you bought it from and how much you paid for it?
> Thanks


Amazon, it was an obscenely high amount, even with ordering a bunch of other stuff. Still cheaper than renewing the passport and driving to Bangor or Calais though


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> Amazon, it was an obscenely high amount, even with ordering a bunch of other stuff. Still cheaper than renewing the passport and driving to Bangor or Calais though.


I wish I were closer to the border so I could help with that... I have reshipped some items to Canada for forum members, but it's still expensive.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess I'm not moving to Canada.......she wouldnt have me anyways.

But i would like to visit Donyboy.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Honda1132 said:


> Amazon, it was an obscenely high amount, even with ordering a bunch of other stuff. Still cheaper than renewing the passport and driving to Bangor or Calais though


Yeah for us on Amazon the HON1010 ranges from $65 - $90. A little more than I am willing to spend on a hose.
I am only an hour from the HD in Messina NY and I tried to order one to have shipped to the store and I will pick it up, but there was no "guest" ordering that I could find and when I tried to create an account with them they needed a zip code which I could not provide so I am already stuck. I can phone all across Canada for free but I can't phone the States.
Our Princess Auto in Canada apparently makes hydraulic hoses. I wonder if they could rig me up something similar to Drainzit? I will ask them next time I am there.
I don't even have my snow blower yet so I probably won't even do an oil change till the spring so I have some time and I think I can rig something up if I needed to change the oil before I get a hose. So it is not a big deal.
Canada makes everything so difficult sometimes.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Pauljp said:


> Yeah for us on Amazon the HON1010 ranges from $65 - $90. A little more than I am willing to spend on a hose.
> I am only an hour from the HD in Messina NY and I tried to order one to have shipped to the store and I will pick it up, but there was no "guest" ordering that I could find and when I tried to create an account with them they needed a zip code which I could not provide so I am already stuck. I can phone all across Canada for free but I can't phone the States.
> Our Princess Auto in Canada apparently makes hydraulic hoses. I wonder if they could rig me up something similar to Drainzit? I will ask them next time I am there.
> I don't even have my snow blower yet so I probably won't even do an oil change till the spring so I have some time and I think I can rig something up if I needed to change the oil before I get a hose. So it is not a big deal.
> Canada makes everything so difficult sometimes.


this is what you do: (I’m in Manitoba so company names are for me, you’d useyour company) this is for ordering,to,Home Depot and either ship, or store pickup

I have an account with “mikes parcel”.
I have a verified PayPal address (needed because your shipping and billing address are different)
I have a Home Depot account. (Use the address of your us parcel service for shipping, or in store pickup)

so, it’s 7 day hold on store pickup and it’s about a week for delivery. We’re passing through fargo on Oct 20. I can order a week and a bit before that, and pick up on the 20th
go to Home Depot.com
order drainzit
_must pay using paypal_ failure doing so may or may not result in cancelled transaction
select “pick up in store“
pick up in store, lol.

you can have the address of your parcel service as a secondary address on your, cc account, and even pre,warn them of a us purchase with different billing/shipping address but you still may have an issue.

I’ll even throw this out there…..

I will be in the us in October. If you are not in a hurry let me know what model drainzit you want. If home depot has it in stock I’ll buy it, and when I come back to Canada I’ll throw it into a padded envelope and mail it to you. Cost plus actual shipping. not sure if this is a regularly stocked item.

alternatively send me the link from Home Depot or Amazon.com (not .ca) of the drainzit you want. I’ll order it to my parcel service for you and ship it from Canada To you.

Caveats:

there will be a 6.00 USD parcel charge from mikes parcel
i have no idea the shipping costs
we leave mid October, return end of October, you may not receive drainzit until November.

it may or may not be much cheaper. I do know shipping from us to Canada is insane, and Amazon.ca drainzit pricing is insane.

(Home Depot appears be $23.19 usd so add the parcel fee would be $29.13 USD plus whatever shipping cost from Winnipeg to you) *6 dollar fee is not me, it’s what mikes parcel charges per package

edit if I can order for store pickup we can dodge the $6 parcel fee. Not sure how long they will hold an order and we’re road tripping it. 
nonetheless, 23.19 usd and I seriously can’t see it being more than 10 bucks to ship within Canada

7 day hold and about a week to ship. I can order let’s say 10 days before the 20th (when we’re passing through fargo). Should workout *


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Pauljp said:


> Our Princess Auto in Canada apparently makes hydraulic hoses. I wonder if they could rig me up something similar to Drainzit? I will ask them next time I am there.


That crossed my mind last night, I forget that they have the hydraulic hose section


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there a right or wrong side of the engine to connect the drainzit?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> Is there a right or wrong side of the engine to connect the drainzit?


Nope, whichever is more convenient for you. I do mine on the right because I prefer to keep mine (and me) away from the hot cylinder head and muffler.









Others do it on the left...


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

tabora said:


> Nope, whichever is more convenient for you. I do mine on the right because I prefer to keep mine (and me) away from the hot cylinder head and muffler.


Thanks, good point on the heat from the muffler and cylinder head.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I noticed the comments and photos here about whether to install on the extender or the block. I have a Canadian HSS 724 tracked. I purchased the Hon 1010, and tried to mount it on the extender. It would not fit as the threads were different. I was going to remove the extender and try it on the block, but I remembered there was another drain plug on the other side of the block. I mounted it there. Easy Peasy. Wish I had seen the this thread before I drained the oil. Instead I drained the oil the old messy way, then installed the hose This simply confirmed why the Drainzit was worthwhile.

I also have a HS 720 single stage. I purchased the 1010 for it as well. Its doesn't fit. The drain plug on the HS720 is M12. I will need to order 1012 I guess. 

The spare 1010 will not go to waste. I scored a HSS724 for my daughter for $600 cdn this past week. It needs a bit of love, but the price was right.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Caper63 said:


> I noticed the comments and photos here about whether to install on the extender or the block. I have a Canadian HSS 724 tracked. I purchased the Hon 1010, and tried to mount it on the extender. It would not fit as the threads were different. I was going to remove the extender and try it on the block, but I remembered there was another drain plug on the other side of the block. I mounted it there. Easy Peasy. Wish I had seen the this thread before I drained the oil. Instead I drained the oil the old messy way, then installed the hose This simply confirmed why the Drainzit was worthwhile.
> 
> I also have a HS 720 single stage. I purchased the 1010 for it as well. Its doesn't fit. The drain plug on the HS720 is M12. I will need to order 1012 I guess.
> 
> The spare 1010 will not go to waste. I scored a HSS724 for my daughter for $600 cdn this past week. It needs a bit of love, but the price was right.


May I ask where you purchased the Drainzit?
I am also in Canada and as far as I know it must be purchased through Amazon or others sites for much more than I think they are worth.
I went to the States a few weeks ago, took a chance and went to a Home Depot, they don't sell them in the stores but only on their website, however Canadians can not place an order because they don't ship to Canada and I can not have them ship to my US pickup point as the address does not match what it on my credit card nor my Paypal account. You would need another credit card or Paypal account registered to the US which I am not going to do for a single purchase.
All this to say it would be nice if Canadians can get the same parts as the Americans without 3x's the price or if at all.
How did you get yours?


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I bought the on Ebay. Total cost for 2 was $71 CDN, shipping included.

The seller was: Atlantic Tool Warehouse LLC | eBay Stores

I see they have some Drainzit hoses listed at the moment, but not the Honda 1010. You can contact them


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Caper63 said:


> I bought the on Ebay. Total cost for 2 was $71 CDN, shipping included.
> 
> The seller was: Atlantic Tool Warehouse LLC | eBay Stores
> 
> I see they have some Drainzit hoses listed at the moment, but not the Honda 1010. You can contact them


Caper, thanks for the tip, I need to watch that site for H1010s, I get a couple a year and pay more than $71 for one (1)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Their shipping was a bit expensive if getting only one, but since I needed two the average total cost per unit worked out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

another option is this extension to drain poet.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Installed the Drainzit yesterday and did the annual oil change. Tipped the blower up on blocks but not enough and ended up spilling a bit of oil. I ended up installing it on the muffler side as the drain bolt on the other side would not come out and was seized.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I contacted Drainzit about Canadian distributors, and this is the reply I got.
I haven't contacted them yet, but I will give it a try and see what the pricing is?

Toon
Where in Canada can the Drainzit hoses be bought?

Dan
Try contacting Johnny Capitelli at RCCT, INC. They are located in Mount
Albert, Ontario. His email is [email protected].
Thank you for your interest in our products.

--
Dan Monaghan
Drainzit, LLC
1869 E. Seltice Way #109
Post Falls, ID 83854
208-916-6204


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

There is a company in Mississauga listing them in Kijiji, but they will not ship.

@Toon wins the 2022 Canadian Honda Maintenance Award gold medal if the Canadian distributor works out with shipping.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Well, the search worked out, but the pricing seems too high. I got mine cheaper online directly out of the USA.

Hi John
I was given your name by Drainzit as a Canadian distributor of these oil change hoses. Could you please let me know what the cost of a HON1012 hose is and how much the shipping cost would
Kind Regards
Toon

Johnny Campitelli
To me
Hi Toon, the 1012 can be bought directly on Amazon.ca at this link.
Drainzit Oil Drain Hose #1012 | 12mm Drain Plug Diameter | 14” Overall Length | Oil Change Aid | Made in The USA, Oil Drain Plugs - Amazon Canada
Cheers.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

@Toon - Thank you for researching this for us.
Agreed that it is very expensive for such a simple device.
There has got to be a better way for us poor Canadians to get such simple items at a reasonable cost.
Since I can remember I have always said "I wish I was an American", they have everything. You want heat, go over there, you want cold, go over there, you want to buy anything, go to your nearest box store. So nice to have all that.
I tried ordering Drainzit online at the US Home Depot and I would have picked it up but they will not place the order as you have to create an account and it must have a US address that matches the credit card used. Even PayPal will not do it as the address listed is Canadian.
You could create a PayPal account for a US drop-off point but it is a bit of a process as well as getting another credit card with a US address as well.
A major pain. We will keep looking.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Pauljp said:


> @Toon - Thank you for researching this for us.
> Agreed that it is very expensive for such a simple device.
> There has got to be a better way for us poor Canadians to get such simple items at a reasonable cost.
> Since I can remember I have always said "I wish I was an American", they have everything. You want heat, go over there, you want cold, go over there, you want to buy anything, go to your nearest box store. So nice to have all that.
> ...


was in the US back in October and offered to order one to Home Depot for you. Didn’t hear back so I figured you found one.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Nan_wpg said:


> was in the US back in October and offered to order one to Home Depot for you. Didn’t hear back so I figured you found one.


Sorry, at the time I thought I could get one myself but it proved to be much more difficult.
I am not only thinking about me but all Canadians in the same boat. If I can figure out a way to get something similar at a fair price then I will pass on the info and we all benefit.
I will keep you posted and thanks again for the offer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> I will keep you posted and thanks again for the offer.


I've reshipped items to Canada for members a few times and am always willing to do so, but shipping costs are sometimes weird.

I travel to Montreal or Quebec City or Niagara Falls from time to time and can also bring items, but that's unpredictable.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Pauljp said:


> Sorry, at the time I thought I could get one myself but it proved to be much more difficult.
> I am not only thinking about me but all Canadians in the same boat. If I can figure out a way to get something similar at a fair price then I will pass on the info and we all benefit.
> I will keep you posted and thanks again for the offer.


no worries. We are in the us several times a year. Next trip I’ll give you the heads up and I can order to Home Depot for pickup if you’re still wanting. 

I’ve jumped through all the us shipping/Canadian address hoops. Never had a problem except for tractor supply. Only company that will NOT ship to a us address with Canadian billing address with a non us PayPal verified,address. Was kinda shocked.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> I've reshipped items to Canada for members a few times and am always willing to do so, but shipping costs are sometimes weird.
> 
> I travel to Montreal or Quebec City or Niagara Falls from time to time and can also bring items, but that's unpredictable.


it’s the customs process that complicates things. Sometime you can stuff an envelope in the us and mail to Canada. Sometimes it goes through, sometimes it goes into the “process”.
shipping “correctly“ from us to Canada is stupid expensive.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

geesus h christmas

70 bucks? I think someone is gauging here. I used to get them for 19 bucks US. 

I say boycott the mfer's until they starve.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

30 of that 70 is a customs “broker fee” to fill out a form. It’s not the manufacturer, it’s the shipping company gouging.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

_CTV News - Nov 2021
The United States-Mexico-Canada agreement (USMCA), which raises Canada’s duty-free level from $20 to $150. Anyone ordering eligible items online shipped by courier from the U.S. or Mexico with a total combined cost above $40 and up to $150 will be duty free, but taxes will still apply.

Eligible items total value under $40 shipped by courier will be duty and tax free. Shipments above $150 both duties and taxes will apply. However, this exception is only for private courier companies and not for those who use Canada Post._

Under $40 by Courier, and no tax or duty involved. No need for a broker


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, I installed mine as you, Tabora, originally suggested; right down to blocking one side of the tracks to install without any bit of a spill. Is well worth it.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Breckcapt said:


> Yeah, I installed mine as you, Tabora, originally suggested; right down to blocking one side of the tracks to install without any bit of a spill. Is well worth it.


Can I get a bit more detail on installing this?
I wonder if your 1332 would be the same as my 724?
Did you install it on the drain plug side that has the extension?
Did you connect to the extension or remove it and connect directly to the motor?
How much of a tilt did you have to raise the machine to remove the plug and not lose any oil?
Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> Did you install it on the drain plug side that has the extension?


Yes, I like to be on the opposite side from the hot head and muffler when changing oil.


Pauljp said:


> Did you connect to the extension or remove it and connect directly to the motor?


Note that the HSS724 extension is M10 going into the block and M8 at the end of the extension, so you want to use the HON1010 directly into the block without the extension.


Pauljp said:


> How much of a tilt did you have to raise the machine to remove the plug and not lose any oil?


If memory serves, I used a 4x4 and a 2x4 stacked under the right side track.
On my HR214 mower, I placed the right-side wheels on my bottom granite step, so likely similar.
I believe @Breckcapt used this:


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I installed one in this manner this past weekend on my new project HS724. Made for a easy and clean install followed by a clean oil change.

If you have a small ramp into your shed. Place the blower side ways on the ramp. I also put a single 2x4 under the upper track.

The ramp made it super easy. I rolled up on the 2x4. No lifting involved.

The HS 724 doesn't have the extension. I installed on the side with the little drip drain on the frame. In hindsight, I should have placed it on the side opposite from the muffler. Its not a big deal as the muffler is still a few inches above. Heat rises. That and the season we run these. The heat should not be a factor, even long term.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Caper63 said:


> Its not a big deal as the muffler is still a few inches above. Heat rises. That and the season we run these. The heat should not be a factor, even long term.


Until the first time you lean your shoulder onto it inadvertently...


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Here is a copy of my Canadian cost for the last Honda 1010, I bought sept 28th, 2022 on Amazon.ca.
Google it yourself if you doubt that......More of my 3 cents......
*Order Summary*
Item(s) Subtotal:
CDN$ 89.99
Shipping & Handling:
CDN$ 5.90
FREE Shipping:
-CDN$ 5.90

Total before tax:
CDN$ 89.99
Estimated GST/HST:
CDN$ 11.70
Estimated PST/RST/QST:
CDN$ 0.00

Grand Total:
CDN$ 101.69


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

contender said:


> Here is a copy of my Canadian cost for the last Honda 1010, I bought sept 28th, 2022 on Amazon.ca.
> Google it yourself if you doubt that......More of my 3 cents......
> *Order Summary*
> Item(s) Subtotal:
> ...


Thanks for posting this.
My God this is terrible to have to spend that amount on a simple hose.
How is it that here in Canada we have to pay so much more than those in other countries?
Well that's it... I am going to do something that I haven't done in years. I am going to ask Santa for guidance on this matter.
I don't want Santa to simply bring me one but guide me in a direction that is beneficial to all Canadians.
So I am going to go see him in the mall tomorrow and I will let you know what he says.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

We need to arrange a cross border bulk purchase. Any Canadian border town members that could make a run.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Ok I just ordered 2 hoses in September from Drainzit. I called the owner directly he will research whatever equipment you have and give you the correct hose. He shipped my hoses to my Caias Maine PMB box. C&E feeds in Calais have a mail service that they charge a small fee for parcels and a larger fee for pallets. I travel one hour to Calais have a nice lunch cross back into Canada, declare my purchase and pay my taxes. I’ve been doing this for years to avoid the ridiculous BROKER FEES.
As stated above (Caper) brokerage has been dropped for lower priced item. I haven’t researched this myself but did notice several items I’ve ordered from the US I’ve not been charged duties or taxes so CAPER must be right. just order your Drainzit from AMAZON.COM
I ordered one from the .com last year and wasn’t charged duties taxes or brokerage I’ve made an AMAZO.COM order and will past the screenprint it works and I’ve used it. I’ve only shown my city and province on the shipping address.
Obviously you must pick the hose you require. What most people are not taking into consideration is the value of the dollar exchange! On this order it is 41%. To dumb it down for every American dollar today I’m being charged $1.41 Canadian


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Unfortunately the Honda 1010 drainzit, is not available on amazon.com at the present time....


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

contender said:


> Unfortunately the Honda 1010 drainzit, is not available on amazon.com at the present time....


Yeah, the only place I know of where to get it in the States is at Home Depot websites to have shipped to their stores where you go and pick it up.
The problem is they will not accept Canadian addresses on your Paypal or credit cards.
There are ways around it, you have to set up another Paypal account with a USA address as well as get a USA credit card address.
Please note I am working on something that I think all Canadians will like.
Stay tuned.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

the owner of Drainzit will ship it to an American Address. He sent me 2 in September to ,y address in Maine. Go to the link and call the gentlemen. He is a very nice guy willing to help. the phone number is on this page





Contact Us – Drainzit


Just another WordPress site




drainzit.com




He was very accommodating, I purchased 2 hoses, one for my A I-Power generator and one for my S180 John Deere Lawn tractor. In January I ordered the HON1412 for my HSS928 from Amazon.com. At that time I paid $57.28 US shipping to Maine included.


----------

